# sponge filter and changing meds



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I just finished a 5 day course of meds and they didn't do squat so I want to switch to a another med.

With a sponge filter how long after ending a medication do I have to wait before I can use a different med?

Thanks
Sadie


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

are u using carbon


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

No, a sponge filter is just a round sponge with a plastic core were an air hose attaches. There are no additives or filtering agents.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

oops my bad didnt catch that part hmm thats wierd


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

A really good rinsing in bottled or other dechlorinated water of the sponge filter should remove most of the chemicals currently being used. Once you do that it should be safe to change the meds. 

What is it that you are treating? Maybe we can help the best medication to try and rid you of it.

Ok, I looked at your other posts and it seems to me like it is Velvet. Although I have not had this problem I would really think that Maracyn and Maracyn II are going to be your next option. They are some of the most recommened meds when meds are the last course. Melafix is another idea to be using at the same time, if you can, that would help the wounds heal in time. 

Best of wishes. I hate it when my fish get sick. It would be so much easier to be able to ask them how they feel.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

would it be a good idea to run some carbon thru the filter to get rid of the last medication and removing it again b4 starting the new meds?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Only if you have figured out how to run curbon in a sponge filter. 

Carbon won't would remove residual amounts that are in the tank but without a different type of filter I am not sure how it would be done. Maybe place a bag of it above the outlet of the air from the sponge filter might help to remove more of the original meds. A 50% water change once a day would almost be faster and might be better for the fish anyway.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

You read my mind fish_4_all I bought both Maracyn I & II on Monday. I think if I just stopped listening to the guy at the local mom & pop I may just get my head above water. I tried to buy these meds a couple of weeks ago and he kept talking me out of it. I will rinse the sponge tonight and hopefully be on my way. I will do a 50% change as well. I hope this works  

thanks
Sadie


----------

